
Shnap – Shazam for Fashion Taking on Google Lens and Pinterest Lens - cayleyostrin
https://getshnap.com/app
======
cayleyostrin
Hey guys,

Wanted to share something i’ve been working on for a little while now. Have
you ever seen someone wearing something and you’ve wanted to find/buy it? Im
trying to solve exactly that with Shnap

the iPhone app has just launched with Android a week away. Would love to get
your feedback. Download and have play and make sure to enter into our weekly
giveaway. You can win a $250 gift card to spend at a store of your choice.

To read more [https://getshnap.com](https://getshnap.com)

------
Winterflow3r
What a co-incidence, just saw a Shnap ad on reddit. I'm really into visual
search applications, so I'd love to take a look.

~~~
cayleyostrin
wow that's amazing! we've been having great feedback from our Chrome extension
which allows you to quickly find similar options and the best price on items
you're shopping for whereas our iPhone app is tailored towards finding
products from Instagram or the world around you

